# Most Comfortable Work Boots



## Halo

Redwings...

They now offer factory speciality work for very competitive prices. I have to wear a one inch lift on one boot. The factory builds have held up very well.


----------



## polar8989

Oh yeah, Redwings have been a personal favorite for a while.


----------



## cityboy2977

Redwings all the way. tried all the others except Wolverines and the Redwings out performed in every aspect except weight. will buy Redwings forever.


----------



## abm2958

Red Wing 2412 and 2414. I've been wearing their boots since I was seven and in the last 23 years have had quite a few different models. These two are the most comfortable, durable, and gauranteed waterproof for a year.

I'm currently on year three with the insulated ones and no leaks yet, the Gore Tex liner is simply amazing!


----------



## emer constructi




----------



## emer constructi

picked up a pair of these today, since a lot of people here seem to like red wings. They better be good for $200.00.


----------



## orson

Blundstone

<a href="http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii243/owensechrist/?action=view&current=BlundstoneBoot.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii243/owensechrist/BlundstoneBoot.jpg" border="0" alt="Blundstone Boot"></a>>

*sigh* still can't figure out the pictures


----------



## 2ndGen

orson said:


> Blundstone
> 
> <a href="http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii243/owensechrist/?action=view&current=BlundstoneBoot.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii243/owensechrist/BlundstoneBoot.jpg" border="0" alt="Blundstone Boot"></a>>
> 
> *sigh* still can't figure out the pictures


Here you go...










When you want to post a picture, 

go to Google, type in "what" you want the picture of in the search bar, 

click on Images at the top right of the Google screen, 

click on whatever picture you want, 

click again on the same picture when it appears on the top of the page, 

copy the web address, come back here & open your thread, 

click on the picture box with the sunset and the mountains at the top right of this message box, 

when the box opens up you'll have a place to paste the address from the picture you copied, 

click ok and presto chango! 

You're pic will appear when you submit your reply.


----------



## orson

HE CAN BE TAUGHT!!!:clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

2ndGen said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you want to post a picture,
> 
> go to Google, type in "what" you want the picture of in the search bar,
> 
> click on Images at the top right of the Google screen,
> 
> click on whatever picture you want,
> 
> click again on the same picture when it appears on the top of the page,
> 
> copy the web address, come back here & open your thread,
> 
> click on the picture box with the sunset and the mountains at the top right of this message box,
> 
> when the box opens up you'll have a place to paste the address from the picture you copied,
> 
> click ok and presto chango!
> 
> You're pic will appear when you submit your reply.


The problem with doing that is that you are stealing bandwidth from whoever is actually hosting the image, 90% of the time it is not an issue, but if it is from a small site, it could cost them, and it can be traced back to here. Bandwidth is the coin of the internet, and stealing it is a crime.


----------



## orson

So it is better to copy the picture to photobucket or the like and copy the url from there?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

orson said:


> So it is better to copy the picture to photobucket or the like and copy the url from there?


Yes. I usually either use photobucket or host it with the website I help run.


----------



## Joining_heads

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Yes. I usually either use photobucket or host it with the website I help run.


Thumbs up.

And again.. Red wings or go home.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

2ndGen said:


> Here you go...


Nice Boots Sven! Or is it Larr?


----------



## orson

oops post


----------



## Heefs Home Impr

*JB Goodhue*

I have had a pair of black "Bionic" model boots for about 6 years now and while not as light as a pair of slippers they are just as comfortable.


----------



## tcleve4911

buildenterprise said:


> Timberland PRO series Titan Hiker-half the weight of a work boot, nice stiff sole, steel toe, and very comfortable.


These too are what I wear only with a 6" high boot design. Love 'em. Winter & Summer:thumbsup:


----------



## gixergeo

Timberland Pro
These are the best investment I ever made. Steel or composite toe, which is lighter. They grip to the roof and can be worn up to 14 hours without killing your feet and back.


----------



## 2ndGen

Timb Pro's for me too. 

Although I'm going to look at getting a pair of Carhartts (which are made by Red Wing anyway).


----------



## StairJunkie

I'm planning to get a pair of Red Wings for work myself. We have concrete floors and I think I'll get a steel toe because what's most likely to fall on my feet are things like a router (hopefully off!), hammer, 2x4, nail gun (hopefully not plugged in!). 

Interesting to see that the Red Wing vs Wolverine debate is almost as big as PC vs Mac; almost.

I like that alot of the Red Wing stores if not most offer cleaning, laces, a minor repair, all for free


----------



## tonka11

Carhartt boots are made by redwing and always have been. The difference is that Carhartt boots are assembled in China (of US made parts), Redwings are made in US. Both brands are comfortable, both are too heavy for me. I can not find a boot to last me more than 10 months. Carhartt, Redwings, Wolverines all last the same duration for me. All are comfortable with the exception of the heel. I would love to find a work boot with a heel as soft as a trail running shoe. Wolverines are softer than others but not soft enough. I have come to terms with the fact that the perfect work boot does not exist. Soft and flexible wedge sole, not too warm (california climate), good ankle support, not too heavy, durable. I can't be the only guy looking for a boot like this. I have found all features in most brands except for the squishy sole.


----------



## DuMass

This time of the year I wear the Timberland Pro Series. These are 6-inch, uninsulated boots, but they do have the padded collar and tongue with Cambrelle lining and removable inner soles. 
I like the shallow tread design because gives good traction but doesn’t seem to hold mud and dirt as much as a regular lug sole does. I think I paid around $60.00 for them online. They are very light and comfortable work boots. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanders

Dewalt Explorer 2 or Timberland


----------



## 2ndGen

*Still the best...my current pair has a hole in the side 
(from leaning on it on the roof for years), 
but the rest of it is just fine. 

Just tuned them up with new laces and a pair of Dr. Scholls' Gel Work Inserts and they're good for a few more months.

I'll be getting a new pair in a couple of days, but my current pair will be patched and when I have to do any real work, I'll use them. *


----------



## jdmartin

I know this thread is a couple years old, but I figure it never hurts to hear about better boots. I bought a pair of Ariat Workhog boots at the first of the summer. They are by far the most comfortable I've ever owned. they have a fairly stiff sole, so I was afraid they wouldn't be. It's the first pair of boots I've had in a while where I didn' thave sore feet and a sore back by the time I got home. Mine are a slip-on square toe. I know they make a slip on with a rounded toe, and possibly a lace-up, too. Look into them if you are in need of boots.


----------



## Generalc

*Comfy workboots*

Folks thanks much for the info. I have been looking for a comfortable pair of workboots for quite sometime now.
Recently purchased pair of steel toe redwings and feels like I'm walking around with bricks on my feet. Very uncomfortable.
I will try the wolverine durashock sr's, timberland and carhart3908's. I'm not on the job site all day everyday, but when I am there I would like a really comfortable pair of boots. 6'4" about 200lbs.
Any suggestions ? Oh and they don't have to be tell toed.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

These Red Wings are amazing! I had the original version with fabric lase eyes which broke. I sent an email to Red Wing and two weeks later they sent me this brand new pair for free with the new improved metal eyes and a thank you letter for bringing this issue to light. Now thats customer service. Im am and have been a Red Wing guy for life.


----------



## chewy

John Bull Cougars, I was finding laces were just there to remind me of sciatica.http://www.johnbullfootwear.com/products/slip-on-boots/


----------



## Ninjaframer

ohiohomedoctor said:


> These Red Wings are amazing! I had the original version with fabric lase eyes which broke. I sent an email to Red Wing and two weeks later they sent me this brand new pair for free with the new improved metal eyes and a thank you letter for bringing this issue to light. Now thats customer service. Im am and have been a Red Wing guy for life.


Wow that's pretty impressive, it's not often a company cares that much about it's customers.


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I bought a pair of red wings and they were hurting my feet after about a week. Went back to the store and they remeasured and gave me a wider size free after a week of working in the other ones. This is my 3rd pair of RW and I won't ever buy a different brand


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Just purchased Under Armour "SpeedFreek" Desert Style boots.

Never have my feet been so comfortable in ANY shoe I have ever worn.

These boots are light and strong and WATERPROOF.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/ua-speedfreek-black-boot.html


----------



## elementbldrs

On my third pair of Irish Setters Wingshooter wedge style boot

http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/ir...etter/838-irish-setter-mens-wingshooter-amber 

Classic wedge boot but beyond comfortable, waterproof, part of the redwing family. Around here you aint a real carpenter if you aint wearin a wedge.


----------



## Boda

I had an old pair of Redwings handed down to me by my father, they were nice don't get me wrong, can't remember the model. 

I then moved to Wolverines as they were more reasonably priced. But they would only last 1 year at best before falling apart.









I then tried Carhartt boots. They were disappointing to say the least and I was really hoping for something up to par of their clothing. They were tight in the toes and actually gave me blisters on my big toes. The soles cracked on 2 sets of boots that I warrenteed out and when the second set cracked I told them to give me my money back.









Then I found out KEEN makes work boots. Ive loved their sandals and hiking shoes for years when I go camping, hiking, and fishing. I figured I would give them a go and HOLY CRAP they are AMAZING! They have left and right steel toes, which makes a world of differance I can tell you. The insoles are super comfortable and all around its been a great experience. There was a short 3 day break in period where the upper part over the toes pinched a bit, but they have been perfect ever since.









Here is a link to the full selection of industrial Keen boots/shoes: http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/wall/shoes/men/industrial


----------



## asgoodasdead

tonka11 said:


> Carhartt boots are made by redwing and always have been. The difference is that Carhartt boots are assembled in China (of US made parts), Redwings are made in US. Both brands are comfortable, both are too heavy for me. I can not find a boot to last me more than 10 months. Carhartt, Redwings, Wolverines all last the same duration for me. All are comfortable with the exception of the heel. I would love to find a work boot with a heel as soft as a trail running shoe. Wolverines are softer than others but not soft enough. I have come to terms with the fact that the perfect work boot does not exist. Soft and flexible wedge sole, not too warm (california climate), good ankle support, not too heavy, durable. I can't be the only guy looking for a boot like this. I have found all features in most brands except for the squishy sole.


thorogoods. union made in usa, cheap, and most models are unlined with a wedge sole. not super soft or light, but they will last.


----------



## asgoodasdead

StairJunkie said:


> I'm planning to get a pair of Red Wings for work myself. We have concrete floors and I think I'll get a steel toe because what's most likely to fall on my feet are things like a router (hopefully off!), hammer, 2x4, nail gun (hopefully not plugged in!).
> 
> Interesting to see that the Red Wing vs Wolverine debate is almost as big as PC vs Mac; almost.
> 
> *I like that alot of the Red Wing stores if not most offer cleaning, laces, a minor repair, all for free *


this is one of the biggest things. i've been wearing my red wings for 3 years and dropping them off every 2 months to be cleaned, oiled, and free new laces has really extended their life. oiling them every so often keeps the leather from cracking/ripping. plus after 2 years one of the soles started coming apart and they re-welted both soles for free under warranty (even though they were only supposed to have a 6 month warranty).


----------



## Tremley

*Dr Martens Boots*

Anyone tried these boots? I am looking for a boot with comfort for sore feet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D7XHa5Jdpk


----------



## poisonfangs

Thorogood boots! I have worn wolverines, Carhartt, etc. I was a die hard Red wing guy for years. An Ironworker told me about his thorogoods, I bought a pair and it's now my boot till I retire they are that good. Just bought another pair to wear around town till my current pair hie up the ghost.


----------



## nailspitter

Danner Vicious
*
*


----------



## chewy

Tremley said:


> Anyone tried these boots? I am looking for a boot with comfort for sore feet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D7XHa5Jdpk


Pretty standard warm weather boot in the Southern Hemisphere. Buy Blundstone brand rather than Dr Martens.


----------



## chewy

poisonfangs said:


> Thorogood boots! I have worn wolverines, Carhartt, etc. I was a die hard Red wing guy for years. An Ironworker told me about his thorogoods, I bought a pair and it's now my boot till I retire they are that good. Just bought another pair to wear around town till my current pair hie up the ghost.


Nice boots but the wedge soles were worn through in 6 months for me.


----------

